# circus/clown music sound effects



## bvabb (Oct 3, 2017)

This is my first year doing this theme. My 8 yo son wanted it so I wasn't prepared. Does anyone have some quality music and or sound effects to go with the haunted carnival idea? I did search before posting but few things came up and those that did often had over 100 screens of conversation so sorry if this is a FAQ.


----------



## bvabb (Oct 3, 2017)

I don't know if this is just not being seen, or maybe no one has any input? Anyone out there that can help with a file, link, etc to a good playlist to scare my neighbors?


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

It's really easy to have some threads just overlooked the closer we get to Halloween because new stuff keeps getting posted all the time. 


There's lots of great circus/carnival stuff available...

Midnight Syndicate's Carnival Arcane is fantastic stuff. Believe you can buy it on iTunes, or check Amazon or even Spirit stores to see if they might have actual CDs available.

Try PMing Dark Lord as he has an amazing and extensive collection of circus/carnival music/sounds that he shares for download: http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/dark-lord.html
(PM me if he doesn't get back to you in a few days as he's not been on here as much and I might have a copy around here somewhere)

I'd also suggest doing a search on here for "carnival music" or "circus music" to see what pops up. Some links may be too old to help, but there are so many folks that have done this theme, I believe you'll find some great leads still viable.


----------



## HB Haunts (Nov 6, 2016)

were doing same theme found some good stuff on youtube that we have put into a playlist


----------



## JustaBunchOfHocusPocus (Sep 17, 2007)

Here's the IT 2017 soundtrack. You could always use this too. I'm planning on buying it off of Amazon. There's many creepy theme's on the soundtrack.


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Yes as Frankie's Girl said I haven't been on here much but still actively checking in & do get PM's that are being sent, I have sent out CarnEvil audio request to bvabb


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Dark lord said:


> Yes as Frankie's Girl said I haven't been on here much but still actively checking in & do get PM's that are being sent, I have sent out CarnEvil audio request to bvabb


You sir, are a prince. And also very awesome and probably a snappy dresser as well.


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

I've never done a clown theme, but if I did, I'd include Verne Langdon's "Carnival Of Souls"






Here's a good one from Sam Haynes & Ghoulshow


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Yep still my # 1 audio requests !!


----------



## satansfx (Oct 2, 2017)

I am also looking for "Creepy Carnival" music... My wife and I are doing all clowns and this is the first year we aren't taking our son out.... so this is a change for us and a last minute thing. Any links for music would be awesome!! sorry for the short notice


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

satansfx said:


> I am also looking for "Creepy Carnival" music... My wife and I are doing all clowns and this is the first year we aren't taking our son out.... so this is a change for us and a last minute thing. Any links for music would be awesome!! sorry for the short notice



Short notice is like a short rope, less dangling room for the body to dance on but still a hang'in rope.....LoL PM sent with lotsa CarnEvil 

DL


----------

